# Post your website



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought my own domain name for Christmas. I didn't see a thread that had everyone's website, so I thought I would start.

www.deathtouch.hauntseeker.com


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

We all know it  and Colin is gonna get a few pics and that up for us so YAY!!!

But heres that link again fokes

www.stormycanadiannights.piczo.com


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, cool sites! I'm actually in the process of trying to get a domain, and create a website for a Halloween decoration rental buisness. We still haven't decided on a name, but once we do we're going to go for the website. Any suggestions? I really don't know much about it. How to find a good host?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had a website thru comcast. Yahoo has a deal you can get a domain for 3 bucks a year for new people. I thought it was a good deal. But, they have a forwarding address, so when someone types my domain in it goes to my comcast site.


----------



## howdoimlkacow (Sep 10, 2005)

I just started mine so theres not much there yet www.malicecreations.com i would love some feedback


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Design looks good.

My only feedback is a link to my site.  j/k


----------



## howdoimlkacow (Sep 10, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Design looks good.
> 
> My only feedback is a link to my site.  j/k


Your website being one of the first ones that captivated me over a year ago I added your link to my page


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

www.howloweenqueen.com

Such as it is... I wish I had gone with thedeadend.com -- howloweenqueen was a suggestion from and voted for by my non-halloween friends. Howloweenqueen just sounds... I dunno... cheesey.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ghostess, I really like the look and layout of the home page.

I love black and white photography (had tons of B&W pics at my wedding).

Also, in the B&W photo, the celtic-styled back drop is very effective. Is it something of particular significance/meaning or something you found just because you liked the looked? It jumped out at me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i just started mine on a free site for now,still working on it http://www.oleoxfordhaunt.4t.com/


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Ghostess, I really like the look and layout of the home page.
> 
> I love black and white photography (had tons of B&W pics at my wedding).
> 
> Also, in the B&W photo, the celtic-styled back drop is very effective. Is it something of particular significance/meaning or something you found just because you liked the looked? It jumped out at me.


Thank you  I love B&W photography too. I've been trying to experiment with it some.

The celtic knot backdrop is a thin bed-spread that I got off ebay for 20 bucks 2 years ago. I was decorating my bedroom in gothic style with red and black for Halloween (yeah, it takes over the whole house) and thought it was perfect to use as a wall hanging at the head of my bed. I just liked the look; I've always liked celtic designs.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

pyro1966 said:


> i just started mine on a free site for now,still working on it http://www.oleoxfordhaunt.4t.com/


Looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is my halloween project page

http://www.teambac.com/BAChalloween.html

and the link to the main site

http://www.teambac.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's my little site. 
http://www.hauntiholik.com/


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok heres mine, oh wait, no it isnt............ LoL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

heres my crap hole of a site: its so screwed up right now!
http://www.hauntedwoodsong.com


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

here's a link to my little haunt site: http://www.brewsteryardhaunt.com.
I own the domain but it points to a sub-directory off my professional site (costs me about 12 bucks a year). BTW, I love looking at all of your sites, they keep getting better and better!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I recently went thru a major rebuild of my website. Ill be adding a lot of new content in the next few months, and migrating the old content over in the next few weeks, re-writing how-to's etc...
www.grimvisions.com


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey cool, Krough! Your site makes me want to update mine too. I've been lazy. Thanks for the link too. When I update, I'll include your site in my links as well.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, here is a page RAXL and I are woking on in tandem...

www.mostersunleashedcomic.com

Created by Zombie-F, It's an online comic with face-melting awesomeness..
BADASS!!!!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Hey gang,

Been out of the loop for awhile, part of what has kept me busy is new webhost, website and new software to make the pages; lots to learn. The new site is www.widowsbluff.name The widowsbluff.com will only be up for another month. This is a great thread to start, maybe we can share tips and how to's for site building.

http://www.widowsbluff.name


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

mine is freewebs.com/frontyardfright i've been trying to get my domain name (frontyardfright.com) but it seems something has to go wrong every time i re-order the thing!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I used 1and1 and I would deffinatlly recomend it! Stellar price's right now, $1.50 a month is amazingly low!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey frontyardfright how did u get your site to look the way it does I got an acount but couldn't get it to look any thing like what u have on your site...any help would be great this is my first site and woud like to find a simple easy way to make a great site for free...


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

great sites!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine is here: halloween.necrobones.com


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is my picture site. http://zlalomz.googlepages.com/spiderriderhalloween
Beware of large spiders.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

www.littlekeylime.com/hhh.htm

I've really only documented my halloween stuff since last year (2006) Everything before that was super lamo! Can't wait to see it grow in the coming years...as with all of yours as well!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> Mine is here: halloween.necrobones.com


NECRO BONES> Your house is AMAZing for haunting! WOW, I love it!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> NECRO BONES> Your house is AMAZing for haunting! WOW, I love it!


Yeah, nice site! Looks great and has lots of content. Loved the skull/pumpkin guy...and the lights in your skellies eyes. I'm going to do that...*applause*


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay. I'll throw mine in there:

My Haunt
The Scream Extreme

My Nonprofit
ShadowBox Theatre Company


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, Dinger! Go Rivercats. 
There was a lot of good screamin' going on in the video. It's a great idea to do a charity haunt.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I finally have a site. It's in a blog format.
It new, so there is not a lot of content yet, but here it is...


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The artwork of your title is gorgeous. Did you do that? I hope you put up all of your projects such as your witch and bottles. Is your old photo gallery still up, I want to show my daughters your lettering on the bottles.
jinete de la araña


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Spider Rider said:


> The artwork of your title is gorgeous. Did you do that? I hope you put up all of your projects such as your witch and bottles. Is your old photo gallery still up, I want to show my daughters your lettering on the bottles.
> jinete de la araña


Thanx  Yeah, I made the logo.

I am going to put up everything that I have pictures of, and all that I make from here on... my old gallery is not up right now, but everything will be transferred to see.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice work DS- but i dont see any ads for CFM, LOL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

pyro said:


> nice work DS- but i dont see any ads for CFM, LOL


There were no Moose injured in the making of this website...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.steveshauntedyard.com


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

In 1995 we purchased our first computer and joined AOL. I created a Noah Fentz page and a Halloween page using their web hosting. As of October of last year they no longer host free web pages so ALL of my pages have been dumped. I have been reworking my websites and looking into getting a couple of domain names thru Optimum online. I pay a crap load of money with them so why not. I will post the new site here when its ready.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

old thread but I'll add mine anyway

www.DarkShadowsHaunt.com


----------

